# Buon Vino Mini Jet Wine Filter



## Drez (Apr 1, 2012)

Does anyone else find the amount of wine going into the drip try is excessive? I think the output of the drip try for me is at least equal if not exceeding the filtered output of the wine, meaning you pretty much have to feed it back into the original wine or only end up filtering about half which means it takes a good amount of time too. Making matters worse, I expected to be able to sort of set things up and let it finish. I find in practice, however, I either have to watch it diligently or end up spilling wine as the drip trays output exceeds what the tiny hose can handle by gravity alone and overflows. 

Am I doing something wrong here or is this common place? I'm tempted to quit using it at times...


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 1, 2012)

This unit leaks. What you explain seems to be excessive. Are you wetting the filters as instructed, putting plates and filters in correctly and tightening the screws as tight as possible? I also found the drain hose would not siphon the wine into the bottle I had set up for it. I had to gently blow into the hose to get the siphon going.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Apr 2, 2012)

I also have a mini jet as well and I have switched over to the whole house filter - due to those exact problems that you are running into. I also can filter ALOT more wine for the same price.

thanks steve
http://allinonewinepump.com/


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Apr 2, 2012)

Are you filtering a clear wine??

If the wine is cloudy - the pads are getting clogged up.

Another thing is - I run 3 gallons of acilidated water through the pump - preps the pads. When that is done - i tighten down the screws again.

Once running the filter with the wine in it - after about 5 min - tighten down again.


----------



## Drez (Apr 2, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> This unit leaks. What you explain seems to be excessive. Are you wetting the filters as instructed, putting plates and filters in correctly and tightening the screws as tight as possible? I also found the drain hose would not siphon the wine into the bottle I had set up for it. I had to gently blow into the hose to get the siphon going.



Yep. I always soak the filters, perhaps I'll try soaking them better if that will help. everything is set up correct as far as I can tell and I've double checked the manual a few times to be sure. 



vacuumpumpman said:


> I also have a mini jet as well and I have switched over to the whole house filter - due to those exact problems that you are running into. I also can filter ALOT more wine for the same price.
> 
> thanks steve
> http://allinonewinepump.com/



Its a comfort to know its not just me at least



winemaker_3352 said:


> Are you filtering a clear wine??
> 
> If the wine is cloudy - the pads are getting clogged up.
> 
> ...



Cleared wine for sure. Most recently I was filtering a wine that had already been filtered once with a #2 pad and then had been bulk aging for another 6 months at least after that so about as clear as one can hope for.

To be fair I was using the 0.5 micron pad with a heavy wine (Old Vine Zin 16L + crushed grape) but even with less heavy wines and the #2 pad I get the same issues even if they're perhaps a little less exaggerated. 

I might try prepping the pads as you suggest. What do you use, just white vinegar?


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 2, 2012)

I might try prepping the pads as you suggest. *What do you use, just white vinegar*?[/QUOTE]


*NOOOOOO! Keep vinegar out of the wine room unless if you want to end up with Vinegar! Plain water will work.*


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Apr 3, 2012)

I add 1 tablespoon of citric acid to 3 gallons of warm water.

Run that through the pads - once i start running the wine thru - i discard the first 500ml - that is all just the access acilidated water left in the hoses.


----------



## Poni (Apr 3, 2012)

Try having the wine donor carboy the same level as the filter unti, and the receiving carboy below the mini-jet. Once the pads are tighted do not mess with them again, that could mess with the flow. Also, reef upon those black knobs until you fart, by which i mean get them as tight as you can without busting out a pipe wrench. Also try to keep the hose going into the receiving carboy only about 2" into the wine. I don't use the practice of filtering the leaked wine, try these other things and let us know. I also had this problem until i follwed these ways. Also the wine should be crystal clear as stated above.

good luck!


----------



## Poni (Apr 3, 2012)

Oh and the donor carboy's hose should not be totally submerged into the carboy, only again about 5' into the wine.

Try running 5 gallons of citirc acid water through the pads. Get the water to about 3.0pH, it's not critical but that's what i was taught..


----------



## millwright01 (Apr 3, 2012)

You are aware that there is a "front" and "back" to the filters right? I think I saw you followed the manual, but my buddy had same problem and he kept putting filters in backwards. I just wet mine and install them. Then tighten down. It is important to tighten evenly. Screw in snug on both nuts, then tighten evenly on each side. Then I run a gallon or so of water through them before I start the wine, tightening a bit if needed. First 1/2 bottle I always chuck since its watered down (my friend pours his back into carboy so as not to waste a drop). I have filtered all my batches. I only had one leak more than 750ml/5 gallon carboy. That was my second red which I did not rack first and sucked up sediment and plugged filters. I actually ended up with wine on the walls before I got it shut down!


----------



## Drez (Apr 4, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> I might try prepping the pads as you suggest. *What do you use, just white vinegar*?


 

*NOOOOOO! *[/QUOTE]



winemaker_3352 said:


> I add 1 tablespoon of citric acid to 3 gallons of warm water.



Check. Scratch vinegar and replace with citric acid.



Poni said:


> Try having the wine donor carboy the same level as the filter unti, and the receiving carboy below the mini-jet.



I agree this is optimal placement but then the wine drip must go into the filtered wine OR a 3rd vessel so that you can have a gravity siphon. I'll give it a try all the same, little to loose. 



millwright01 said:


> You are aware that there is a "front" and "back" to the filters right?
> 
> Screw in snug on both nuts, then tighten evenly on each side.
> 
> I actually ended up with wine on the walls before I got it shut down!



If you mean the pads (ie rough side vs smooth side) I do have those placed as the instructions dictate. I can't say I've consciously screwed them tight evenly, I think I did but I'll pay attention to it more next batch. I feel you pain with wine covered walls. A couple time I've felt with stained hands, Amerone soaked rags and deep red puddles in my wine cellar that it looked like a scene from Dexter...


----------

